# No overnight parking



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Generaly do these signs carry any weight? Have any of you ignored them and if so have you been moved on. Indeed can you leagaly be moved on just like that or would the person trying to move you on have to go through the civil courts first? 
I ask because ase a newbie motorhome owner I see many lovely stop off places that have these signs and would love to spend the night there and would leave no sign I'd been there. 
What are peoples experiences with camping in places where there are these signs?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Generaly do these signs carry any weight?


As far as I am aware, they are placed and "enforced" by the local authority (I'm sure someone on here will correct me if I'm wrong  )
Personally, I would have thought it most unlikely for the police to move you on, PROVIDING, you are not causing an obstruction and are only there 1 night. It's also gonna depend on the location.
If you're in a town centre/residential area, you stand a good risk of being moved. If you're in the wilds of Scotland, it's unlikely you'll be moved, the police simply dont have the resources to bother with such things.
Personally, I wouldn't be put off by such a sign, even with a 34ft RV but I stress it would depend on location.
I've no desire to save a tenner by "dossing" in a car park, but a deserted lochside laybye with s stunning view up in the highlands is a different matter and indead we used a couple this year with no hassle and a good nights sleep.
Just use common sense and don't "doss" across someone driveway cos you're sure to "P" them off


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

And also, if you stay 'self-contained', and don't get your awning, tables, chairs, beer crates, empty bottles out, you'd stand a better chance of being inconspicuous.

Gerald


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> And also, if you stay 'self-contained', and don't get your awning, tables, chairs, beer crates, empty bottles out, you'd stand a better chance of being inconspicuous.
> 
> Gerald


As a new age traveller you cant be moved on if your not on a road you just say we may stay the night.

big frank mind you as an exwrestler no one hse ever asked me to move anywere, except one bloke did introduce himsrlf in a golf club and say you hac two minites ti tell me who yuo are , i said youve got two minutes to stert running.

big frank big softy


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Always anoys me this subject........I'm sure lots of members have had the "knock" from someone saying "you cant park 'ere"
Nature loving, eco friendly, self contained, enjoy your countryside motor homers...get moved on

Where I live, the local playing field.....ALL of it,....is strewn with filth.....after about 20 caravans, trailers, MOTORHOMES belonging to "travellers" left. They were there for weeks without being moved on, they exploit the byelaws.....I bet we couldn't get away with it.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

badger said:


> Always anoys me this subject........I'm sure lots of members have had the "knock" from someone saying "you cant park 'ere"
> Nature loving, eco friendly, self contained, enjoy your countryside motor homers...get moved on
> 
> Where I live, the local playing field.....ALL of it,....is strewn with filth.....after about 20 caravans, trailers, MOTORHOMES belonging to "travellers" left. They were there for weeks without being moved on, they exploit the byelaws.....I bet we couldn't get away with it.


Not my intention to annoy anyone Badger. Just trying to make an assesment from peoples personal experiences, whether or not it's viable to spend a night in a scenic picnic area with one of these signs in place


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Some of them have penalty notices on them in the form of fixed fine.


We have stopped before & on one occasion having not seen the notice. We always have everything ready to drive off. Even nite atire suitable to be able to drive off. No alcohol intake either. We never put anything outside the van.


Been knocked up once & asked to move. We told them why we were there & asked if there was anywhere nearby to stop over till daylight and we were shewn where we could stop.


Motorhomer


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

Going off a number of responses I have had from councils to my enquiries for the parking web site, many of them (and other organisations with similar powers covering parking) include a ban on overnight parking in their orders (bye laws) which cover car parks.

There appears to be a country wide ban on HGVs over 5 tonnes being parked on-street overnight.

Of course, there has to be somebody around to enforce the law if anyone is to get caught.

If there is no statute or bye law banning overnight parking then a sign is meaningless - like those "No Ball Games By Order" signs that councils have no powers to enforce on public roads.

regards,
Graham


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If its that easy to move someone on why are most councils running scared of travellers?


Regards Frank


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we got a knock at the door from the national trust warden on exmoor to inform us that we can't over night in national parks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> If its that easy to move someone on why are most councils running scared of travellers?
> Regards Frank


I suspect Frank that it is because we, as law abiding, law-respecting people are easy to move on. We say " terribly sorry " and move off immediately.

Travellers don't. They invoke all sorts of laws, refuse to move and generally cause problems. I wonder if they stopped for one or two nights and left the place spotless when they went, if things would not be different and there'd be less signs around.

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

chapter said:


> we got a knock at the door from the national trust warden on exmoor to inform us that we can't over night in national parks


I got a knock on my grp roof from a riding crop wielded by a formidable lady on horseback to tell me the same thing. Even though I told her we weren't going to stay but we were eating our dinner and would be going back to a CC site in Dulverton she came back and guess what she did again.

regards Frank


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> chapter said:
> 
> 
> > I got a knock on my grp roof from a riding crop wielded by a formidable lady on horseback
> ...


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

zaskar said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > chapter said:
> ...


----------



## Dudcotion (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm afraid that a popular response to people overnighting against the rules is hight barriers. I've lost many of my favorite daytime pic-nic spots this way. Cheers, Colin.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Clodhopper..I'm not annoyed with you, or anyone for that matter....Honest...  It's just the "one rule for us and one for them"

Grizzly.....My point entirely...............but more elequently put :lol: :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

badger said:


> Clodhopper..I'm not annoyed with you, or anyone for that matter....Honest...  It's just the "one rule for us and one for them"
> 
> Grizzly.....My point entirely...............but more elequently put :lol: :lol:


Yes I was guilty of speed reading your response and misinterpreting it. Sorry badger.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Dudcotion said:


> I'm afraid that a popular response to people overnighting against the rules is hight barriers. I've lost many of my favorite daytime pic-nic spots this way. Cheers, Colin.


Sadley this is a case of taring everyone with the same brush. I come from a background of wild camping with light weight tents in mountain wildernes area far from the road (still do that now) I learned from this to alwys leave a camp so there was no clue I'd ever been there. I carry this ethos with me to motorhoming and leave no sign I'd been there. If it weren't for people who leave a mess there'd be no problem as who would know you had overnighted


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

i suppose the worst thing with this situation is you daren't relax and have a drink incase youre suddenly forced to drive :!: 8O


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

zaskar said:


> I've no desire to save a tenner by "dossing" in a car park, but a deserted lochside laybye with s stunning view up in the highlands is a different matter and indead we used a couple this year with no hassle and a good nights sleep.


That's the point isn't. In summer it's not really viable often but then all the camp sites are open. In winter the camp sites even if open are off the beaten track and not convenient and are mostly closed, so we marauding wild dogs can get a bit closer to the camp fire. Added to which it's less viable for the council to be bothered in the winter, lack of revenue etc.

As for the booze, well I have always followed the rule of three and given myself a 30% margin by having max two. I'm fortunate not to need more! :wink:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

There are several ways round this problem. If like me you are a type 2 Diabetic, you can always say you sugar levels are high / low and you need to rest or that you are too tired to drive any further. In this latigious age, no policeman is going to force you to move on in case you have an accident and sue them. They normally tell you to move in the morning. Works for me!

Dave

656


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

theflyingscot said:


> hi guys
> 
> i suppose the worst thing with this situation is you daren't relax and have a drink in case youre suddenly forced to drive :!: 8O


Thats my thoughts exactly. I go away to relax and get away from the pressures of everyday "survival". 
At the end of the day you are in a taxed vehicle thats fit for the road, as long as you are not trespassing and not causing an obstruction you can park where you want. If they want to move you on ask on what grounds. Always be polite and then ask to get the police involved. They wont turn up to a burglary so what chance have they coming out to you to move you on.
Don't be pushed around.... I know most of us don't like any sort of confrontation but if we are in the right why should we move?
Johnny F


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Hi, I wildcamp most weekends, use small car parks, industrial estate roads, Lidl car park (always buy something),marina roadway,promenade. Never been spoken to. Police cruise past but have never bothered me, nearest was two weks ago when they parked between myself and a Hymer at 2.20 AM, stopped for 5 Mins, probably checking details then quietly went, very considerate  That was on public highway by the way. Hope it stops raining for this weekend  

Cheers Tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm not trying to be a "Ship's Lawyer" but if the sign says "No Overnight Parking" and you park up at 00h01 (or at least say you did) then it aint "overnight" - is it?


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Hi to all

A few week's ago, wild camping at a local beach car park, noticed the sign,

NO OVERNIGHT PARKING OF UN-OCCUPIED MOTOR VEHICLES OR CARAVANS

At another car park a notice on a fence read,

FOR PERMISSION TO PARK OVERNIGHT TELEPHONE ***** ****** PERMISSION FOR 4 NIGHTS OR MORE WILL NOT BE GIVEN.

Nice people, I phoned for permission to park 2 nights, the reply was "yes of course but please don't leave any mess"

Colin R......


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Parking*



Cowly said:


> Hi to all
> 
> A few week's ago, wild camping at a local beach car park, noticed the sign,
> 
> ...


Very good, where was that?


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Parking*



Cowly said:


> NO OVERNIGHT PARKING OF UN-OCCUPIED MOTOR VEHICLES OR CARAVANS


Interesting. Unless my idea of the grammar is particularly poor that means you can sleep there overnight as your motor-vehicle or caravan will be occupied not unoccupied! But I bet that's not what they meant to say.


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

*No overnight parking???*

We got our motorhome last december,in that time we have wildcamped all over wales alll over scotland,and also spent 6 weeks touring 7 countries france belgium holland germany denmark sweden and luxomberg.we did not stay in one campsite we wildcamped the whole trip.
if there is a sign noproblem but if it has a fine underneath then move on ie in scotland at lochness there was a sign with a fine,we went along and someone had removed the sign 8O so we parked there noproblem.
next year we are going santandar then italy then austria then switz all wildcamping.
we stoped at some aires and there german counterparts,our fav country was SWEDEN!!! omg! they are the most camper freindly EVER!!!,AND A ADDED BONUS is all women look like eureka johnson  .we done 5k on that europe trip.and the only trouble was in belgium brugge when we parked outside a nightclub lol,couple blokes started banging on our motorhome expecting to scare couple old people,they got a shock when a 6.2 guy coverd in tatoos started chaseing them down the road with a axe! :twisted: they think twice b4 doing that again i got alot claps from the people there who were woke up too.

this my last post lost out.
ps i cannot recomend sweden enough one day we will go back,but i get a ferry instead driveing across 3 bridges and 2k miles lol.
pps top places are de panne belgium,gouda holland,weener germany,ejeksberg denmark,and EVERWERE SWEDEN.PPS WILDCAMPING IS THE BEST,WHAT A MH WAS BUILT FOR NOT LINE SOME GREEDY CAMPSITE OWNERS POCKETS.. 8)


----------



## 100605 (Aug 19, 2006)

We have done quite a lot of wild camping in Wales with no problems just a cheery wave from the wardens stayed 1 night in the peak distirct in a car park on top of curbar edge after arriving very late to be told next morning you are not allowed to stay over night any where in the national park, have also wild camped in the new forest a number of times one morning a warden came and told us we where not allowed to park overnight we told him we had just finished a over night walk and were just having our breakfast, we asked him why they had not moved on the travelers that had been parked just a few miles up the road he did not have a sensible answer so what do the travellers say that stops them being moved on :x :? 8) Polly


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

*AVIEMORE dont breakdown here!!!!!*

On the 29th Nov we visited Aviemore. Drove around the place and decided to park in " Mcdonalds Highland Resort " formally known as the centre.

We went swimming and paid £10 per adult, £5 per child to use the pool area then went for Tea in the Mcdonald hotel.

On returning to the van approx 8 ish we found the main battery had gone flat ( new van to us with faulty electrics another story ) so decided just to stay in the van. I had parked well out the way, car parks were empty so shouldn't have been a problem.

11PM a security officer from Mcdonalds Hotel bangs on the side of the van to inform me there was no overnight parking. I explained and showed him the vehicle would not start and that in the morning i would contact the breakdown company and depart pronto.

This was not acceptable and i would have to call them out immediately and move on, I refused to do this as i had already put my kids to bed and there was no harm being done. He slammed the van door and jumped in his transit people carrier parked behind the van and proceeded to rev the engine time and time again, eventually he drove off and up until 1.30AM returned 5 times blasting the horn and driving beside my van whilst over revving his engine.

I contacted Hotel reception only to have a heated discussion with him, he never returned till 7am where again he blasted the horn.

I spoke to the Management in the resort but they were not interested and quite happy for a member of their staff to intimidate and harass people.

I have covered 26000 miles through 10 different countries mainly wild camping whilst Motorhoming without any problems and i was totally disgusted with the attitude from Mcdonalds Highland Resort.

A big thank you to Ross Garage for coming out and starting me.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have stopped over a few times in Ireland - including NI (picked an area with Union Jacks flying from the lamp-posts )










Its great to wake up to this kind of view - for free


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

ps: thats the 'other' camper


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

zaskar said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > chapter said:
> ...


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Camping wild is one of the best ways to enjoy and appreciate the beauty of Scotland's hills, glens and coastlines. When done responsibly, it has minimal impact on the environment. This Code provides advice on how to keep impacts to a minimum, as well as setting out the legal position and describing the advice given in the Scottish Outdoor Access Code.

http://www.mountaineering-scotland.org.uk/leaflets/wildcamp.html

ROADSIDE CAMPING

* Although camping beside a road is not normally considered wild camping, it does take place and is lawful. Following a few simple guidelines can reduce any impacts. 
* Whenever practicable use an official campsite with sanitation facilities. [Wild Camping, a guide to good practice] 
* Ask nearby residents before pitching if you wish to camp near houses. 
* Remember vehicles have a great impact on vegetation. Park on hard ground or on a safe metalled area. It is better to walk to your car than drive to your tent. 
* Avoid sites that are at risk of being overused. Congregational roadside camping can cause significant problems. 
* Take particular care with toilet hygiene. 
* If you are just looking for a place for a few hours sleep, then pitch late, leave early and be unobtrusive.


----------

